# IBS-D and Caffeine



## allid20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello all!

I am about to start a full time job (as a teacher), so I am a little nervous about dealing with my IBS-D. I would love to be able to have a cup of coffee to give me energy and keep me going throughout the day, but that is not an option for me since caffeine is one of my triggers.

I was wondering if anyone had any good alternatives to coffee or caffeine that helps wake them up and keep them going through out the day!

Thanks!!


----------



## hope for my future (Sep 19, 2015)

*That's actually a really good question- I would love coffee in the morning but I cant risk it *


----------



## KetoGuy (Sep 23, 2015)

2 solutions:

1. try the ketogenic diet which will give you more balanced energy instead of insulin spiking all day long (it helped my IBS-D) by reducing carb intake (remember the colon bacteria eat only carbs - not fats or proteins!)

2. coffee without sugar or milk (cream is ok - no carbs)


----------

